# Free PLC Training Videos



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Are there others , that your aware of :thumbup:


----------



## arj3090 (Mar 26, 2009)

ce2two said:


> Are there others , that your aware of :thumbup:


If you follow the link in the description or click on the annotation that comes up at about 9:45 into the video it will take you to the other 10.

You can also find some others if you search YouTube for PLC tutorial.


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

> Are there others , that your aware of :thumbup:


You can check out our www.PLCMentor.com site for additional videos and tutorials. We currently have vids on AB, GE, RSView (SCADA), Red Lion (HMI) and others.

Russell


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

*More free PLC Tutorial Videos and Free online PLC training*

How a PLC works, plc automation basics 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwJ5rmNOCZI
PLC Tutorial - PLC program of motor controls 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpR59v04ptY
PLC Tutorial - FIFO Shift Registers Tutorial 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZQiHIDMjoQ
PLC Programming Tutorial - Master Contro… 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khm98_XmbGY
PLC Tutorial - PLC Programming Ladder … 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoHcVZP226o
PLC Tutorial - Analog controller A to D con… 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWMGY3CHaZU
PLC Installation - PLC I/O wiring tutorial 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPfOWgLnek8
PLC Tutorial - Processor Scan Cycle Timing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoE3lpVY_BY
PLC Tutorial - Ladder Logic Programming… 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfWQ0W4MgGA
PLC Tutorial BCD - Binary Coded Decimal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDcC_WkJt08
PLC Tutorial - PLC Hardware Tutorial 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijm4ZGiqlAw
Industrial Training Video - AB PLC Cables … 
http://www.bin95.com/University/AB-PLC-Data-Types.htm

Free Online AB PLC Data File Training Modules 

See these unique PLC articles too... (More free PLC stuff within articles) 
http://www.bin95.com/Industrial-network-security.htm 
http://www.bin95.com/maintenance_management_plc.htm 
Hope you Like and Share with others. 
Don
_________________
For PLC training and other industrial training, see http://www.bin95.com


----------



## Instro King (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

*New PLC Networking Basics Interactive youtube course*



ce2two said:


> Are there others , that your aware of :thumbup:


FYI: We just created a new interactive youtube video course about PLC Networking basics using a Controllogix (PAC) and classroom laptops via WiFi. Come with free powerpoint and online quiz too. See http://youtu.be/Au03psa9Vxk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It is nice of you to do that. Real nice. However , every single PLC training video I ever watched , seemed to feature an instructor who speaks like old uncle Fred and puts me to sleep in a hartbeat. You should hire a fast talking California Dude for that job. Give him a script to recite. A pro. We could stay awake.


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

*thanks macmikeman*

@macmikeman : Thanks fro the good advice. We do that for our paid video courses, normally our media director (who is a younger, quicker professional) does these free videos. But because he does seasonal videos of sports for the network TV, I decide not to wait and do this one myself. I put surprises, sound effects and fancy transitions in them to try to wake up listener from my mono tone voice. From your valued feedback, I see it was not enough to compensate for my boring voice. :no:

What did you think about the technique, of letting user chose the answer to question right in the video, before moving on to next video in 4 part series?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Hard class to teach*

I taught a PLC class and during the class I looked up and one of the students was nodding, his supervisor was in the class also, So I looked to him to sat hey look at XXX, But he was sleeping. :blink: After that I started right into hands on, it was a little harder that way but it kept the students awake


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know, we just added a new unique 4 part PLC Networking Training series, that is interactive. Try out the new interactive experience at 



 You can use the Youtube comment area to interact even more.


----------

